# Organic, hypoallergenic, additive-free dog treats, cakes, goodie bundles and birthday bundles



## Sarahlilyb (Aug 29, 2019)

⭐Beau’s Bakery⭐


I make my own biscuits and treats because I like to know exactly what goes into my dog. They use fresh ingredients, superfoods, spelt or coconut flour, are completely additive and sugar free and hypoallergenic (wheat and dairy free) alternatives can be made upon request. All orders are lovingly packaged using craft materials. Delivery anywhere in Merseyside is free, outside Merseyside there is a small postage fee. DM me with the flavour their pooches would most enjoy ☺ ps. My collies and bichon love them!


Firm favourite flavours so far include - 


Cheese and ham

Peanut butter and blueberry 

Strawberry, honey and banana

Carrot, peanut butter and ginger 


Cakes and goodie boxes with a mix of larger (snapable) biscuits, training treats, and durable toys are also available. 


DM for more information ☺


Biscuit packages and training treats are £3.50 each

Whole (loaf style) cakes are £5.00

Mix and match cake slice and biscuit boxes - £6.00

Dog goodie boxes (biscuits, training ball treats, cake slices and durable dog toys) - £15.00

Birthday box (goodie bundle with whole birthday cake included) - £20.00


Suitable for freezing - frozen treats make great summer cool-down boredom busters!


Instagram - @bakerybeau


----------



## Sarahlilyb (Aug 29, 2019)

Gluten-free orders can be made
Upon request


----------

